# jobsite time clocks



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hello there everyone , I am looking to get a couple jobsite time clocks .
I am finding some of my guys padding hours or being late and foreman does not tell me or write it down / forgets to . So I figure I would fix this problem by getting time clocks for each jobsite. I did little research but I am hoping someone has some experience with jobsite time clock companies . I have 3 bigger jobs going on . Any thoughts or opinions would be great.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gordos610 said:


> Hello there everyone , I am looking to get a couple jobsite time clocks . I am finding some of my guys padding hours or being late and foreman does not tell me or write it down / forgets to . So I figure I would fix this problem by getting time clocks for each jobsite. I did little research but I am hoping someone has some experience with jobsite time clock companies . I have 3 bigger jobs going on . Any thoughts or opinions would be great.


Sounds like you don't need time clocks, you need new employees. 

When I run work, you meet on the trailer or gang box at 7. (6:50) lunch together, and the sign out on the daily report at 3 or 330. 2:50. In together out together. Start making cuts.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

If your foreman all have I phones there is an app you can down load. Every employee has a bar code that is scanned by the foreman to clock in and out.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Sounds like you don't need time clocks, you need new employees.
> 
> When I run work, you meet on the trailer or gang box at 7. (6:50) lunch together, and the sign out on the daily report at 3 or 330. 2:50. In together out together. Start making cuts.


Love your line of thinking but for the crew that works on my projects it is 6:30 start time and 5:30 leave time


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyplumber said:


> Love your line of thinking but for the crew that works on my projects it is 6:30 start time and 5:30 leave time


So then that is the report and sign out time. 

If you show up late with no call, you don't show up at all. Had a guy sneaking cigarettes 5 or 6 times a day in the port-a-crapper, he got his paper. Stealing is stealing. If you own the company, find new foremen, show up on jobs unannounced at the beginning of the day and end of the day a few times. That's your money before it's theirs.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Get a time clock could help with a work comp audit.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Time clocks will help but isn't the solution, someone can clock in/out for you in the jobsite. I worked for a big company about 6 years ago (250 plumbers) and we used a scan fingerprints system to clock in/out (that's probably a very expensive system but really good). In my opinion you need a new and responsible foreman, also show up without previous call in the jobsite at different times and days.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

plumber tim said:


> If your foreman all have I phones there is an app you can down load. Every employee has a bar code that is scanned by the foreman to clock in and out.


I would like to see more about this.....


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

JWBII said:


> I would like to see more about this.....


The app is called Time Station it cost $8.00 but to me it is well worth it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumber tim said:


> The app is called Time Station it cost $8.00 but to me it is well worth it.


 

plumberTim.... 

thanks for this tip about time station...

I looked it up and that is pretty sweet... and it appears to be almost basically free for under 10 employees...

they cant lie about ther location when they clock in on their I phones because of the GPS in the phone tells you their exact location ..

its all on the phone and not on paper 
and they cant lie about even a minute where they were


and they cant clock out from the stripper bar late on 
friday afternoon either:laughing::thumbsup: 

That is Nice.... Nice....Nice.:yes:



It appears it would save someone with 
30+ employees a ton of money in less than a week.


It would even be well worth it to buy everyone an 
I phone or whatever would work with that app

Whatever is 
necessary to get them all tagged and bagged 
De-clawed and neutered.

I wish I would have thought up that idea...


https://www.mytimestation.com/Pricing.asp


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That app is just going to lead to long lunches, early quit stand arounds, and resentment. 

Get good foremen. 

The issue he has are his employees, not a time clock system!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Having a big-brother app on their own device might be a tough sell. I would resent it personally.

There is no app for managing your crew that effectively replaces human interaction. I know that seems awfully jurassic but this generation of thumb-typing facebookers needs to realize that everything is not better with an app.

This is a behavioral problem, not a tech support issue.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> That app is just going to lead to long lunches, early quit stand arounds, and resentment.
> 
> Get good foremen.
> 
> The issue he has are his employees, not a time clock system!


What he said. ^^^


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Having a big-brother app on their own device might be a tough sell. I would resent it personally. There is no app for managing your crew that effectively replaces human interaction. I know that seems awfully jurassic but this generation of thumb-typing facebookers needs to realize that everything is not better with an app. This is a behavioral problem, not a tech support issue.


The only thing better with an App is FLBP Mondays.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Having a big-brother app on their own device might be a tough sell. I would resent it personally.
> 
> There is no app for managing your crew that effectively replaces human interaction. I know that seems awfully jurassic but this generation of thumb-typing facebookers needs to realize that everything is not better with an app.
> 
> This is a behavioral problem, not a tech support issue.


 

I think it would be a good management tool...it keeps the lax foreman on his toes and also keeps a lid on the guys that feel they must "stick it to the boss" every other day for kicks....

this is no different than putting gps devices on trucks...
which keeps an eye on the employee and the truck... You know when he starts up the truck and leaves his house, and you know exactly where he went all day long.....


I had guys sitting in parking lots reading the paper before
claiming that they were still on their first call for the day...
At night, they would use my truck to go pick up some milk and cigaretts on sale 20 miles across town. 
The gps put an end to all that horse-crap.......


of course if you are honest, it really should not matter to you
how you have to clock into a job site every day

But if you are clocking into work 45 minutes late and leaving 
45 minutes early that can add up fast....
especially if you got 25 guys behaving that way , 
 that kind of time begins to add up to a lot of hours and money....

If I had multiple crews spread all across town and foreman who are lax in keeping good time records on guys, it looks like a good thing to me


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's to stop them from having a clock out guy? Once a week one guy stays late and clocks everyone out then meets them at the bar... It happens. When I was younger before I got in the trades, we used to do it ALL the time.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

We use a time system called exaktime and it works well but if you have a Forman that is a problem they can still beat the system like the last post one person clocking out for everyone else or clocking in 

Our service tech have apps on there phone that geo tracks there punch and out only and there work tickets have to match with there times on site


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

georgepsi said:


> We use a time system called exaktime and it works well but if you have a Forman that is a problem they can still beat the system like the last post one person clocking out for everyone else or clocking in
> 
> Our service tech have apps on there phone that geo tracks there punch and out only and there work tickets have to match with there times on site


George, before you clock in again, can you post your intro?


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

Done thanks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> What's to stop them from having a clock out guy? Once a week one guy stays late and clocks everyone out then meets them at the bar... It happens. When I was younger before I got in the trades, we used to do it ALL the time.


 
from what I read, when the foreman swipes your card, it also tracks where your i-phone is.... and I assume they have to line up a few feet away from each other.. you cant be across town


I suppose the foreman can keep your phone with him and clock you out early then
 bring to you in the strip bar later on

I suppose there is always a way to stick it to the boss :blink:


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

We get that too but you never know when the boss is going to stop by we are in the city every day looking at jobs and checking up on guys 

I have that problem on a site where they are leaving the keys behind for some one to clock them in but they all click in at the same time which flags us and I have to fire one of the guys this Tuesday


----------

